# Weekly Competition 2013-46



## Mike Hughey (Nov 12, 2013)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F U F R U R U2 R2 U'
*2. *R' U2 R' F U2 F R2 U
*3. *R U' F' U F U' R F' R2 U'
*4. *R2 F' R F U2 R' F2 R' F U'
*5. *R2 U2 R U2 F R U R'

*3x3x3*
*1. *D2 B2 D' B2 U' L2 D' U R2 F2 U' R U F U2 L F' L2 F2 D R
*2. *L2 F L2 D2 R2 F L2 B' R2 B' R2 D L F' L2 D L2 R B2 R2 U'
*3. *F R2 F U2 B L2 B' U2 B' L2 U L' R D U L2 D' B' L D2
*4. *F2 U B2 U' L2 D' B2 F2 R2 D2 U' B' R' U R2 D' F2 R' D L2
*5. *B2 L2 D2 U2 F2 L B2 R' B2 R2 B2 F' U' B' D' B2 U2 R D L' D2

*4x4x4*
*1. *Fw' D Uw' B Uw2 U2 R F' L2 Rw' Fw F' U' L R2 Fw' D2 Uw' U' B' Fw2 Rw2 Fw' Uw B' Fw L' Fw2 D2 B2 D Fw' F' D2 U2 Rw' D U' Rw' F'
*2. *B' R2 B Fw' F2 Rw2 R2 Uw' L Fw Rw F2 L2 Rw2 Uw' U2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 D2 R' U2 L' Fw Uw' L2 F Rw F' Uw' U F L' R2 U2 F' D2 B
*3. *Fw' F2 Rw U R' D' Rw Uw' Rw Uw F U B2 F2 Uw' B Fw R2 B F' U L Uw2 B2 L' D B D' U2 B2 Fw' F' Rw Uw B2 D2 Uw' Rw F2 Rw2
*4. *Uw2 U2 Rw R2 U2 R2 Fw' D2 U' L2 D' R2 Uw' B Uw2 Rw' B2 Rw2 F' U' F R' Uw2 U' B' Fw2 Rw2 U B' Rw Uw U2 Rw2 U L R U2 Fw F2 R'
*5. *U R D2 B' Rw' Uw2 L U R2 B Fw F2 Rw' D' U2 Fw' Rw' F Uw2 Rw2 F2 D2 Rw R2 D2 L D2 Rw' R' D2 Fw' D2 Uw2 F2 L2 D F' L2 Rw2 Uw'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Dw2 Lw' U2 Fw2 F D2 Bw2 L Rw2 R U Bw Rw F D L R2 U2 F2 Dw Bw' Lw2 F' Dw2 Bw2 U R2 B2 Bw Fw2 F2 Uw B2 Fw Lw' Uw Lw Fw Rw' Fw' Uw Fw Rw' Bw' D2 L2 U Bw' F' R2 Bw2 Fw2 Lw B2 Rw' B' Bw2 F2 D' U'
*2. *Uw' Fw' D2 Uw' U L Rw Dw B' L2 R2 Dw2 Uw Rw' F Lw Bw' Fw2 F' Uw' L2 Bw2 Fw L Dw2 B2 Bw2 D L2 Dw' Bw2 L' Bw2 D2 Lw Rw2 R' D' Dw2 Lw' Bw' F2 Uw2 R' Uw' Fw2 R Dw' B2 Rw Bw U2 Lw Uw Bw' Lw' Uw Fw2 Uw2 B
*3. *U F Dw' F' L2 R Fw Lw' Rw2 F2 Uw L D' U2 F' Dw' R' D' R Dw2 F2 Lw Uw2 B2 Uw' Rw R2 Bw' Rw' Dw2 Fw' F Uw' Bw' L R' Fw2 Lw2 Fw2 F' L R2 U2 L Lw' R2 Dw2 Uw' U Fw2 F Lw U2 B Uw2 U' F2 Rw Dw U
*4. *R' F' R2 B' Bw2 Lw2 Bw F' Lw2 Uw2 L2 D' U Bw2 L' Dw2 Uw' Fw D' F2 Lw2 Uw' Bw L D2 U' Bw' Rw F' Lw B2 Bw' Dw2 Lw Bw' Fw' Dw' Lw Dw B2 F2 U' L2 D' Lw Uw2 F2 Uw B2 Lw R Uw' U' B2 Bw' Fw' D' Dw' Uw2 Bw2
*5. *B Fw2 F2 Lw2 Dw2 R U B L2 Uw' Fw L Fw' F2 Lw2 F2 Lw' R Dw Bw2 F2 Lw2 Uw B F2 Uw U2 B Lw R' B Uw' U' Bw' U' L2 Lw2 D2 Rw' Fw' Lw2 B' U2 Fw2 R' B D' Uw2 L2 Uw Bw2 Lw2 U' Lw' D Dw2 L Lw' R' F'

*6x6x6*
*1. *2U 2B F 2U' 3R' 2F' 2D' 2L' B D2 2L 3F U2 2L2 F 2R2 B' 2L' B 3U 2F' L 2R' 2U' L2 2L 3U 2F' 2L' B' F' 2L2 U B 3F' 2R2 3F2 F' 3R' U2 2B' 3R' 2F2 3U U' 2F' R' 3F' 2L' D 2U2 3R 2U2 B 2B' 2F 3R2 D' U' 3R' R2 2D' U 2L2 R2 3U2 F2 2U' 3R' 2R2
*2. *2L 2R' R 3U2 2F2 L' F 2U2 2B' 3F2 2F 3R 3U' 3F2 L' B 2L' D' 3U2 2R' 3F' 2U 3R2 U' L' 2L2 2D' 2U F' 3U 3F 2F' U' 3R2 3F' F D B 2L2 3R2 3U2 B' 2L2 3R' 3F2 R2 U' L' D' 2D 2F D' F 2R2 2U2 2R' R 2U 2L' U R 2B' U L 2D2 3U' F2 2U2 2R' B'
*3. *D B2 2D' 3F' 3R2 B' L' 2R' R2 B' 2F' 3R' 2U' 2B2 D2 3F2 3U2 2B 2F L 2D' 3R 2U' 2F' 2U2 2F F2 3U 2F 3R2 2D2 3U R2 3F' 2F 2L R' U 2B' F2 3R B' 2U L2 F2 L' 2U2 3F 3U' L 2L' R' D2 2B' F 2R' 2D2 2F' 2U' 2F' 3R2 2R2 F2 2L' 3R F D2 B2 2U U
*4. *3U2 2L' 3U' 2B' 3R2 B 2B2 2R' 2D' 3U R 2F2 3R2 2D' U' F' 3U2 L' U' 3R 2B' 3F L 3F2 3U' 3F2 R D2 3U' 2L R2 2B' D2 U2 2B 2U2 2L2 3R 3F 2U' B 2R2 2D2 2U' U' 2B 2F' L2 3U 2L' 3U 3R2 2R R' B L' 3F' 2D F 3R R' D' 2D' 3U 2U2 B' 3F' F2 D2 R2
*5. *2L' 2B 3R2 D 2B R' U' L 3F' U 2R R' 3U2 B2 3U' U' 2F F' 3U2 2L' D2 2D' 2F' L R2 U 2F' 2D 2U2 2B' 2U2 B 2B2 3F2 2F2 2L2 2F2 2R 2U' U2 2L2 2R B' 3F' L2 2D 2U' 2R' 2B 2F 2U 3R R2 F D2 2D2 L B2 F2 3U2 R2 2B' F2 2U2 F2 U' L 2R R' 2B2

*7x7x7*
*1. *3B 3R' 2U2 3R' 2R R2 2B 2L' 3B' 3F2 2F 3R F' 3L 3B L2 3L2 R' 2D2 F2 D 3B2 2F' L' 2D2 3R D 3D' L2 3R B2 3B2 D' 2D' 3D' 2U 3F' R2 B' L2 2B' D' U 2L D' 3U 2L' 2R 2D' 3U' U' 3F 3R' B 2D2 3R' 2R' 2D 3L' 2F' L' 2L2 D 3D2 3B 2F2 3U 2F 3R' 2D 3D' B 2U2 L2 F2 2U' 3F2 D 3B' L 2L R2 2D 2F 2L' 3D2 3B 2F' F 2L' 3L' 3B2 R D' 3R' 3D' 3F D2 R2 D2
*2. *D2 2U2 2F2 2R 3D2 2U L2 B' 2B 3F2 2F' 3U2 2F R' B' 3B' U2 3L2 D 3R2 3D' 3F D 2L' 3D 3R 3F2 2L 3B' D' 3D 3L D2 B2 3B 2L 3R' U2 3F' 2F2 2L' D 3U2 2L2 2B D 3D2 2U2 R2 2B 3F R' F 2D 3F 2R2 3D' 2R2 R 2B' 3F2 2R2 D2 2B 3F D' 2F2 2U B' F 2D' L' 3R' 2F' D 2B' 2L D 3L2 3R' R2 3B2 F2 3R U' 2L2 D' 2L2 2F L' R 3D 3R' 3F' 2F2 3D2 R 2U L 2L2
*3. *2F L2 3L' 3R 3U2 L2 2D2 B 2B' F' 2D 3U L2 B' 2L' R' D' 2U2 L 3F' 2U 2R F' 2R' 2D2 3D' L2 2B' L' 2L2 3R2 3D2 U B2 2B' 3F D R' 2B2 3B2 L' 2D2 U2 3R 2R 3D 3B' 2L 3F2 D2 2D 2U L' R2 2D' 2U' L' 2R2 F2 D' F 3U2 U 3R2 2R 3D' 2F2 3R' B L2 F L R2 B' 2B 3F 2F2 2L 2R' D' 3L' B2 2D2 L' 3U 2R R2 B2 2L' 2B L2 2F' 3U' 3B2 D2 3D 3U2 U2 3R' B'
*4. *2D 2U2 L R2 2F2 2D2 3B2 2R2 D2 3U2 3R2 U2 F 3L' R 3U 3B F' D2 3U' 2F' F2 D' 3D2 2U' 2R 3D 3F2 3L2 2U' 2B' 3U' L' 3R D' 3D2 3U B' 3L2 2D2 2U U L' 2L2 3L2 2D2 2R2 3F' 3D 3F2 L' 2R2 U L 2L 3R' F2 2D' 2F2 3R2 3F' U2 3B2 3R2 3D' 3B' 2R D 2L2 B' 2B2 3B2 3L 2R U 3B2 2L' 3F L2 2B 2L 3F' 3R' 2U' L' 2L' R2 3U F 3L' D L' 2L B D 3D2 3B2 3F 2F2 F
*5. *2B2 2L2 D2 F' 2L2 U' 2B 3B' F2 3D' 3R' 2U' 3R' B' 3B2 2F2 3R' 2F' 3R 2B' 3B 2F L 3R' 3D 3U 3F D' 2U2 3L F 2D' 2R R' 2D2 3D U B2 3L 2R' 3D' 2R' 3F 2R' B 2D2 3L 2R' B2 2D' 3U' 2U2 2B' 3B 2F2 2D2 B2 3U B' 2L' 3U2 2U2 2L2 B 3F' L 2U2 2B2 2D2 3D2 3F2 3U 2L2 D 3R' 2U2 B2 3F 2L' 3L R2 D 3R R U2 2B' F2 2L2 3R2 3D2 3F F' 2R' 2F' 3L' F2 3D' B2 2L 2D

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F R2 F' R' U F R' F
*2. *F' U' F R F2 U' R U' F' U'
*3. *R F U' R2 U F' R U' F

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F U' R D2 F R L' D' R' U D' B2 D B2 L2 F2 L2 U' R2 D'
*2. *B2 F2 L R2 F2 L D2 L' U2 L' R' U' R F D2 B' D B U L U
*3. *D2 B2 R2 B' U2 F' U2 L2 F U2 B2 U' R' B' L U' F2 U' R2 F2 U

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 Fw' F2 U' L Rw D Fw2 F' U' L' B2 F' L2 Rw2 R2 Uw Rw2 Fw' L' D2 U' L2 Fw2 L D B2 Rw D2 U2 Rw U L' Rw2 B F2 Rw2 R2 U' Fw
*2. *Uw2 Fw2 R U2 R B L' U' Rw D' L' R' D F2 D R D' Uw' L2 D' F' Rw' R F R D U' Rw Uw' F Rw2 D2 Uw L Rw' U2 B2 Fw' Uw' Fw
*3. *B F2 L' D U' B F2 Uw' Rw R2 U Fw' F' Uw Rw Fw2 R' U' L' B' Fw' F2 R U R D2 B2 Fw Uw Fw2 F2 D2 U B2 U' L F2 U2 Rw' Uw2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *D Lw B2 R' Fw2 Lw U' Bw' D R2 Dw B2 L' Bw' U2 F Lw Uw2 B Fw2 Lw2 Fw2 F' D Dw B Bw' F Lw Bw' D' U2 Rw2 Bw D B2 Dw' Fw' U' Lw' Rw' Uw2 U' B L2 Uw2 U' Lw' Fw2 Uw Bw2 Fw' Dw Bw D2 Bw2 Rw Dw2 U2 Bw
*2. *R2 B' F Uw' U' Rw2 Uw2 B' Lw F L' Dw' Bw F L B' Bw' F D2 Rw' Dw' F2 U Bw' U F2 Dw' L Uw' L2 Rw Bw' Dw2 Bw Fw' U B' Bw F2 U' L2 R' Bw2 Fw U2 Bw U' Lw2 B2 L Uw2 F' Dw2 B2 Fw2 Uw Rw2 U Rw' F
*3. *B2 D Uw' B Bw Dw Lw' Rw R' F' D' Fw' L2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw Dw2 U' Lw' Bw2 U L' Bw F L2 R2 D' Dw2 F L' Rw' Bw2 Fw' Rw2 Fw' Dw2 Lw' Dw' B Bw R' F2 Rw2 U2 B2 R U2 Rw' D Uw2 F Rw' B2 F2 L' Rw2 Dw' B D Dw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 2R2 3U' 2B' 2L' 2R 2B2 R' D' 2D' 2U2 2F R2 D2 2R' 2D2 3U' 2R B2 3F 2F2 F' L2 2F2 3R2 2F 2D' 2U2 2L' 3U 2B2 2R' 3U' 2R R2 2D2 2U2 2F 2R R' D2 B' R 2B2 2F 2D' 3U' U 2F 2U' F2 D' 2F' R' B' 2B2 U 3F2 U 3F' 2F' R2 2U 3R' 2R2 2B' 3F D2 3U U

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2D' 3U' 2R' 3B' 3L 2R2 D2 2B2 2U2 B2 3F 2F2 F' D' 2D2 3D' 2U' 2R' 2D 3F' L 2L 3R 2R2 2B 3F2 3U' 2U U' 2F' U' 2R2 3B D 3F' 2L' 2R' D2 U' 2B2 3R2 R2 B' L2 3L2 3B2 3D L' 3R 2D' R' 2B2 3B2 L2 2F 3R 2F2 F' 3L' 3D' 2U L R 2F' D' 2U 3L 2B 3F2 F2 2L 2D 3U B D 2F2 R B2 2R D' U' B' 3F' 2F2 2U R2 U2 B F 3L2 2U' 3B' L' 2L' 2R 2D 3R2 3U L' 2D2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F' U B' R' U D2 F2 L F' D F R2 U2 R2 F R2 B L2 B' U2 B2
*2. *U2 F2 L F2 U2 R B2 F2 L2 F2 R' D' F' L' U2 B2 F L R' B' L'
*3. *L2 D2 L2 U F2 R2 B2 F2 U2 R2 D L B R D2 F R F R D R'
*4. *R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 L U2 B2 D2 B2 L' F' U' L2 B' R B' L' U' F2 D
*5. *L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 R D2 R F2 D2 R2 B D2 B F' D' R2 B L2 R2
*6. *L2 U2 F L2 D2 R2 U2 B' D2 F' L U' R U' R' B F R U R
*7. *D2 R L' F' U' R' D2 F2 L F2 R2 D R2 U' R2 L2 F2 U' R2 U2
*8. *F R2 B' L2 D2 R2 U2 B L2 B F' L' U B' R2 B2 L B' L' D'
*9. *U' R2 F2 U R2 D F2 D F2 D U' L D' L' U L B' R2 D' R U'
*10. *R' D L' U' R F2 U L2 U D2 F' D2 B2 U2 B D2 L2 D2 B U2
*11. *D2 F2 D2 R2 F' L2 R2 U2 F U2 B U' R' F2 U2 B2 D' B' F2 L D'
*12. *B' D2 U2 L2 B D2 B' R2 F L' D' B' F' D2 R' U L' U' F2
*13. *R2 U2 F D2 F2 U2 L2 B U2 F U2 R' B' R' D' B2 R' B' L U F
*14. *U2 L2 D2 F2 R2 B' F2 U2 F2 D2 F' L F2 R U B' F' R' B
*15. *R' L D F' L2 D R' L2 B U2 D2 L F2 R' L' B2 R' F2 B2 L
*16. *D B2 D2 B2 U' L2 D U2 F2 D R2 F R' F2 U' L2 R2 B2 R' B'
*17. *D' R2 D2 B2 D B2 L2 F2 U' B2 F2 L' D U2 B R' D B2 U2 L
*18. *B' L2 D2 L2 D2 B' U2 F' D2 B L' U2 F U' L B2 D2 L'
*19. *F2 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D L F2 R D' L2 D R F' L' R
*20. *B U2 R2 B U2 B' R2 F' U2 R2 B2 U' B2 L' D U' B U2 R D2
*21. *R2 D' F2 D' F2 U R2 U2 B2 U F' R2 U' R' D' L B F' D' L2 U2
*22. *D F2 U L2 U2 B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R' B' U' L2 F D R' D2 L2 U
*23. *F' R2 U2 F R2 B L2 F' L2 F R2 D L2 U' F' R2 F' R D' B2 R2
*24. *F L2 B' D2 F' D2 B2 U2 F' D2 F' D L F2 U2 L2 B' U L' R
*25. *U' F2 L2 D F2 D B2 F2 D2 B2 L B L' D2 B L D R' U' R'
*26. *L2 F2 R2 B2 D' F2 D R2 D' R2 D B D' R' D U' R' D F2 D
*27. *L2 D2 U2 F' L2 D2 F D2 F D2 L' R U' F D B2 R2 D2 R' U2 F'
*28. *D' F R B' U R' U' D' B' L D2 R F2 B2 R2 L' B2 R2 F2 U2
*29. *U' B2 F2 U F2 D L2 R' B' U' R' U' B2 L' B2 D
*30. *D' L' D2 B' L' F' U F L' D R2 U2 F2 U B2 R2 U' R2 U F2
*31. *B' L2 U2 R2 L D2 F' L B R L2 F2 U B2 L2 U F2 D2 F2 B2 U'
*32. *L2 B' D2 R U2 D R' F' B2 L F D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 B U2 B'
*33. *B2 L2 B2 L' U' F L D' L D2 B2 D L2 B2 U R2 L2 B2 U2 L2
*34. *F2 R2 F' B2 U' L F' D' R' U2 L2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 L2 D2 L2 U
*35. *D' F2 D U2 B2 U B2 U' B2 L2 F L U' F2 U2 R' F L2 R U B2
*36. *R2 U L2 U R2 U F2 R2 D F2 R' D' U' F L' B' D' F L' B
*37. *R2 U' B2 D2 B2 F2 D' R2 U B2 D2 B' L' U F D B' L' D' F'
*38. *D2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U F2 D' R2 D' R' F D' U' F D2 B2 R' B U
*39. *U F2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U L2 B2 U' B2 L B D' L2 B' R' B' F' U' F2
*40. *B2 D' F2 D' R2 U' R2 F2 U2 F2 U' R D' U' B' F' D2 R B2 L2 U'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R U2 R' U2 L' B2 R2 D2 B2 D2 F' U2 F' D' F2 L2 R F' D L' R
*2. *U2 L U' F B2 R' D' F U' R2 U' L2 U2 F2 B2 U' B2 D' F2
*3. *L2 R2 U' F2 U L2 B2 L2 D R2 D2 L' D2 U L2 B R2 D' L R2 U
*4. *B' D L' U L2 D F' D L F R' F2 D' L2 U' D2 F2 R2 U F2 L2
*5. *D F2 L2 B2 F2 D2 U' R2 U' F2 U B L F' R' D2 B2 L U' F2 R2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F2 D' F2 U' F2 U L2 R2 D' R2 U B R F U' F2 L' B' R2 U2 F
*2. *R B2 D2 L' D' L2 D B D F2 R2 F R2 U2 D2 F2 L2 F' D2 L2
*3. *F L2 U2 L2 B U2 F' R2 U2 F2 D2 U F2 R B2 F2 D' F' U R F2
*4. *B2 D2 F2 L R2 F2 L D2 R' U2 L2 B' U' F2 R2 B' D' F' L2 R2
*5. *D' B2 U R2 D R2 U F2 U' R' U2 L' B L R2 F' D F' L' F'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F U2 R2 U2 F2 D2 F L2 B U R U B R2 D' R' U F
*2. *F2 R2 D2 L2 F L2 B L2 U2 F' D R2 U L2 B' U' R' D' U' B2
*3. *R' F2 B R F' U2 D' B U R' F2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D2 L B2 R B2
*4. *U F' D' B R2 U F2 B' L B' U D' B2 D2 F2 L2 D' F2 B2 D B2
*5. *F D2 U2 L2 B U2 L2 B2 U2 L2 B' U' R F' L B' D F R' D2 F2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *B2 L' B2 U2 R F2 R D2 B2 F2 L B' R2 U' F2 R F2 R2 D U

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R' F2 U' R' U F2 R U' R
*3. *L2 F' U2 F' D2 B R2 F2 D2 B' L2 D B' L' F' L' B2 U' F2 L' R'
*4. *Fw' U2 R2 B2 Rw' R' F2 U Rw R B2 R' U Rw' B2 Uw2 L' Uw' R2 B Fw Uw R Fw2 Uw' Rw2 R F2 U2 B' Fw F2 L Uw' Rw2 B D2 R2 U2 Rw

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R' F R2 U' R F2 R2 U R' U'
*3. *F2 D2 U' L2 B2 D2 F2 U2 F2 U' B2 L D B U' R D R D2 L U'
*4. *Uw B' Uw2 R2 B2 Fw' F2 L' Fw L D Rw2 R2 Fw U R F2 Uw L2 Uw U' R2 D' Fw2 Rw2 B2 U' L D' U R F Rw2 B D L' Rw' Uw' F D'
*5. *B Bw Fw' F' L Rw' D2 Fw L2 Lw2 Rw' R F L2 Uw' Rw Dw2 Uw2 Lw2 Dw F Lw2 U B2 L' Lw F L' Lw Bw' Fw2 R2 Dw2 U2 Lw2 U Fw2 Dw2 Lw D2 Dw Bw2 F2 Rw Dw' Uw2 U' L' D' Dw2 Bw2 Lw2 B' R D Dw' Rw' D' Dw' Lw

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=2,d=-3 / dUdU u=1,d=-3 / ddUU u=1,d=-2 / UdUd u=4,d=-4 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-1 / dUdU
*2. *UUdd u=-4,d=1 / dUdU u=-4,d=2 / ddUU u=-5,d=2 / UdUd u=6,d=3 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-4 / dUdU
*3. *UUdd u=-3,d=-5 / dUdU u=-4,d=4 / ddUU u=4,d=4 / UdUd u=1,d=3 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-2 / dUdU
*4. *UUdd u=-3,d=2 / dUdU u=2,d=-3 / ddUU u=-1,d=-4 / UdUd u=-3,d=-5 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=1 / ddUd
*5. *UUdd u=4,d=-2 / dUdU u=6,d=4 / ddUU u=2,d=-1 / UdUd u=6,d=2 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-5 / UdUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L' R L' U' R U' R L' B' b u'
*2. *U L U' B L U' L' r' b'
*3. *L U B' L' U L' U R' r' b u'
*4. *U R L' B U' L B' L' R l' r' b u
*5. *R' L' R' U L R' L' b u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(-5, 0) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (0, 3) / (-1, 5) / (-3, 0) / (1, 4) / (5, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, 3)
*2. *(1, 6) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-5, 1) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (3, -4) / (-2, 0) / (6, 0) /
*3. *(1, 0) / (5, -1) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -3) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-3, 2) / (0, 4) / (0, 5) / (-1, 0)
*4. *(0, -1) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (-1, 2) / (3, 4) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, 2) / (0, -2) / (0, 2) / (6, 0)
*5. *(1, 3) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (-2, 4) / (-1, 2) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 0) / (-2, -3) / (0, -4) / (-5, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *U' D' R' D' L U' D U D'
*2. *U L' D U D' R U'
*3. *R L R U' D' R' L D'
*4. *R' D' L' U' L' D L R'
*5. *U' D' U D' U R L'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 12, 2013)

Sorry to be so late this week.


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 13, 2013)

*2x2x2*: 9.00 (11.64) 8.93 (8.45) 10.41 = *9.45*
*3x3x3*: 23.34 (23.32) 25.03 24.76 (26.63) = *24.38* //Maybe I should have warmed up
*4x4x4*: 2:30.71 (2:01.06) 2:40.61 (2:46.13) 2:31.60= *2:34.31*

*3x3x3 One handed*: 1:26.22 1:36.40 (1:15.72) (1:45.36) 1:23.62 = *1:28.75*


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 14, 2013)

2x2: 3.64, 3.59, 4.07, 8.26, 4.17 = 3.96
Knew 4 CLLs 

3x3: 14.09, 15.32, 14.20, 11.45, 14.44 = 14.24
meh, lucky average yet average/worse than average. (PLL skip on 15 and unforced U-perm on 14 and 11)

4x4: 1:12.84, 57.66, 1:10.33, 1:05.42, 1:14.00 = 1:09.43

Pyra: 2.64, 5.59, 3.84, 4.02, 2.78 = 3.55
Good average, unlucky L3E cases though (only 2 nice 3 cycles, 2 U-perms and a 2flip)

Sq1: 34.32, 32.50, 28.45, 33.71, 48.12 = 33.51
AA parity, AA parity, No Parity, No parity, Edge parity (didn't know CP Parity case)

Skewb: 21.25, 15.47, 13.81, 10.15, 10.94 = 13.41
Decent


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Nov 17, 2013)

*2x2 : *5.57, (6.37), (4.63), 5.90, 6.06 = *5.84*
*3x3 : *14.90, 15.96, 15.57, (14.10), (DNF) = *15.48*
*4x4 : *1:03.20, (54.54), 1:03.73, 1:06.49, (1:10.95) = *1:04.47*
*5x5 : *1:54.96, 1:51.04, 1:50.42, (1:49.56), (2:00.15) = *1:52.14*
*6x6 : *(3:34.57), 3:29.00, (2:59.43), 3:07.20, 3:15.97 = *3:17.39*
*7x7 :* (4:18.82), 4:25.84, (4:29.19), 4:24.87, 4:23.42 = *4:24.71*
*2x2 BLD : *DNF, DNF, 58.97 = *58.97*
*3x3 BLD : *DNF, 2:54.70, 2:31.26 = *2:31.26*
*3x3 multi BLD : 3/3 (16:38)*
*MTS : *53.31, (47.81), 53.85, 54.83, (1:02.93) = *54.00*
*OH : *41.15, (1:02.99), 44.87, 41.72, (36.77) = *42.58*
*2-4 relay : 1:15.55 *
*2-5 relay : 3:43.10*
*Clock : *(13.85), 15.56, 17.94, (22.87), 16.88 = *16.79*
*Megaminx : *1:33.16, 1:40.32, (1:28.62), 1:36.03, (1:50.39) = *1:36.54*
*Pyraminx : *4.76, (3.72), 6.72, (7.59), 5.94 = *5.81*
*Square-1 : *40.78, (38.17), 46.16, 40.17, (56.33) = *42.37*
*Skewb : *(33.14), (14.11), 28.57, 25.73, 23.41 = *25.90*


----------



## Meneghetti (Nov 18, 2013)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves: * 27


Spoiler



*Solution:* D' L R D2 F L F L' F R' F' L' F R L U2 B L B' L' B' U B U' L2 F' D2

Premoves: F' D2

D' L R D2 // 2x2x2
F L F2 // 2x2x3
F' L2 * F L U2 // F2L-1
B L B' L' B' U B U' L2 // AB3C
F' D2 // undo premoves

* insertion: L F R' F' L' F R F'


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 19, 2013)

Tried a fast (no rehersal) Multi, 2/4 = 0 in 12:07 (6:04)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 19, 2013)

Results: congrats Iggy, mycube & bacyril

*2x2x2*(27)

 1.87 Kurainu17
 2.62 Coolster01
 2.65 stevecho816
 3.10 Lapinsavant
 3.29 antoineccantin
 3.45 XTowncuber
 3.56 Bhargav777
 3.70 riley
 3.76 yuxuibbs
 3.96 Tim Major
 4.06 mycube
 4.39 Iggy
 5.14 tdm
 5.18 qaz
 5.42 SweetSolver
 5.51 Regimaster
 5.84 bacyril
 6.15 MatejMuzatko
 6.87 natezach728
 7.20 Schmidt
 7.26 larosh12
 7.75 Mikel
 8.00 typeman5
 8.69 LostGent
 9.45 MarcelP
 12.70 ComputerGuy365
 19.04 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(30)

 9.26 XTowncuber
 9.79 riley
 9.83 stevecho816
 9.86 antoineccantin
 10.01 Lapinsavant
 12.53 mycube
 12.64 yuxuibbs
 12.85 Iggy
 14.24 Tim Major
 14.27 natezach728
 15.48 bacyril
 16.43 typeman5
 16.49 Mikel
 16.77 bh13
 16.98 tdm
 17.38 Regimaster
 19.16 Kenneth Svendson
 19.36 MatejMuzatko
 20.16 qaz
 21.20 Perff
 22.05 Schmidt
 24.38 MarcelP
 24.68 larosh12
 27.85 notfeliks
 28.62 Jcpopp
 29.17 LostGent
 31.93 MatsBergsten
 40.68 RicardoRix
 43.93 ComputerGuy365
 1:02.70 Strogy
*4x4x4*(15)

 38.12 stevecho816
 45.34 antoineccantin
 45.77 riley
 50.23 mycube
 58.63 Iggy
 1:04.47 bacyril
 1:04.80 yuxuibbs
 1:09.53 Tim Major
 1:10.82 qaz
 1:13.52 Regimaster
 1:21.55 Mikel
 1:42.48 Schmidt
 2:05.49 LostGent
 2:19.66 MatsBergsten
 2:34.31 MarcelP
*5x5x5*(9)

 1:30.41 antoineccantin
 1:32.72 mycube
 1:52.14 bacyril
 2:12.04 yuxuibbs
 2:18.17 typeman5
 3:03.67 notfeliks
 4:43.72 MatsBergsten
 DNF qaz
 DNF Mikel
*6x6x6*(3)

 3:17.39 bacyril
 3:54.12 typeman5
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(2)

 4:20.83 mycube
 4:24.71 bacyril
*3x3 one handed*(14)

 14.09 antoineccantin
 17.59 yuxuibbs
 17.91 stevecho816
 23.16 mycube
 23.90 Lapinsavant
 25.02 riley
 27.36 Iggy
 35.21 Regimaster
 41.77 Kenneth Svendson
 42.58 bacyril
 43.68 Mikel
 57.61 notfeliks
 1:10.99 Schmidt
 1:28.75 MarcelP
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 25.95 natezach728
 1:22.53 Kenneth Svendson
 2:29.13 Iggy
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(12)

 7.38 Kurainu17
 9.90 stevecho816
 11.51 Coolster01
 14.06 XTowncuber
 14.08 riley
 15.63 Iggy
 22.53 Mikel
 25.82 MatsBergsten
 29.21 Lapinsavant
 36.35 qaz
 58.97 bacyril
 1:22.72 Schmidt
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(11)

 32.18 riley
 35.28 Iggy
 54.74 antoineccantin
 1:06.55 mycube
 1:23.33 stevecho816
 1:26.09 Mikel
 1:56.91 okayama
 2:01.50 qaz
 2:31.26 bacyril
 2:31.56 MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(4)

 4:52.36 Iggy
 5:14.04 mycube
 6:41.31 MatsBergsten
 DNF qaz
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

13:15.74 Mike Hughey
14:14.69 MatsBergsten
14:29.65 Mikel
 DNF qaz
 DNF Iggy
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF qaz
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(3)

11/17 (59:34)  Iggy
3/3 (16:38)  bacyril
2/4 (12:07)  MatsBergsten
*3x3 Match the scramble*(1)

 54.00 bacyril
*2-3-4 Relay*(8)

 1:01.94 Coolster01
 1:09.79 riley
 1:09.96 mycube
 1:15.55 bacyril
 1:15.99 Iggy
 1:30.90 yuxuibbs
 2:10.15 Schmidt
 2:36.22 LostGent
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(4)

 2:57.84 mycube
 3:26.17 Iggy
 3:43.10 bacyril
 3:44.27 yuxuibbs
*Magic*(3)

 1.01 yuxuibbs
 1.41 Iggy
 2.46 qaz
*Master Magic*(2)

 2.69 Iggy
 3.34 yuxuibbs
*Skewb*(5)

 13.41 Tim Major
 20.39 qaz
 21.39 Schmidt
 25.54 Iggy
 25.90 bacyril
*Clock*(5)

 10.29 Iggy
 12.05 Mikel
 14.46 yuxuibbs
 16.79 bacyril
 21.54 mycube
*Pyraminx*(13)

 2.84 XTowncuber
 3.55 Tim Major
 3.99 antoineccantin
 4.43 Iggy
 5.81 bacyril
 6.42 Regimaster
 6.72 stevecho816
 9.02 qaz
 9.92 riley
 10.15 yuxuibbs
 13.21 notfeliks
 13.98 Schmidt
 22.62 LostGent
*Megaminx*(3)

 1:27.52 Iggy
 1:36.50 bacyril
 2:08.79 mycube
*Square-1*(4)

 26.00 Iggy
 33.51 Tim Major
 42.37 bacyril
 3:21.23 Schmidt
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(6)

27 Meneghetti
28 mycube
28 guusrs
29 PM 1729
31 okayama
36 Bhargav777

*Contest results*

208 Iggy
161 mycube
158 bacyril
132 antoineccantin
128 stevecho816
127 riley
115 yuxuibbs
99 qaz
92 MatsBergsten
90 Mikel
84 Tim Major
84 XTowncuber
76 Lapinsavant
63 Regimaster
58 Schmidt
51 Coolster01
47 typeman5
44 Kurainu17
42 natezach728
36 tdm
34 Bhargav777
33 Kenneth Svendson
31 notfeliks
28 MatejMuzatko
27 MarcelP
27 LostGent
22 okayama
20 Mike Hughey
20 bh13
20 larosh12
16 Meneghetti
15 guusrs
15 SweetSolver
14 Perff
13 PM 1729
9 ComputerGuy365
9 Jcpopp
6 RicardoRix
4 Strogy


----------

